# Thyroid Module Removal



## Biceps_Chris (Jun 27, 2013)

Long story short around the age of 16 my family doctor mentioned a "enlarged thyroid" he felt on my neck, nothing came out of it. Skip to March of this year and I am at the MEPS (medical evaluations) for the military (Marine Corps specifically) and am told to go have my enlarged thyroid checked out. Ultrasound, tests, and biopsy reveal enlarged NODULE has indeed grown to a good size and IS NOT cancerous and is not acting abnormally except one of the levels is "consistent" with Hashimotos. I have had NO symptoms of hyperthyroidism as this thyroid has NEVER caused me issues and the,only reason it was found was at the medical exams.

I am going to schedule a surgery to have this nodule removed and my question is will I need to be put medication? The thyroid gland MUST NOT in any way be removed or touched, only this "growth" or nodule. To get into the Marines I must not be in any thyroid meds or have the thyroid removed. I just need this thing cut off and be sent on my way...I know im coming off as "to the point" but im very nervous about this. I read nodules only need to be cut off, and the actual gland is not involved?


----------



## Biceps_Chris (Jun 27, 2013)

I am also willing to settle for medication to "calm" this nodule for the next few months


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They do not removed nodules, like they might remove a mole or something like that. They will removed a lobe of the thyroid. Some people need medication...some do not, as the other side of the thyroid "picks up the slack."

Did you have a FNA? Do you have any labs values y could share with us?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ditto what joplin said above. And by "remove a lobe of the thyroid" we mean "remove half of the thyroid gland."

When you say "good size" what do you mean? How many centimeters is that nodule?


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

The nodules in the right lobe of my thyroid had completely overtaken my normal thyroid gland. I too have never heard about just removing a small nodule and leaving the rest intact. My doctor said in Europe they've been experimenting with injecting saline solution into individual thyroid nodules to shrink them but he said that practice is not done in the U.S. I'm hoping that the left lobe of my thyroid remains at its normal size and is able to take over the function of both lobes.


----------

